# racing at hobby-sports



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

*Racing At Hobby-sports*

Well Racing Is Over For The Season Now. I Would Like To Thank Everyone Who Came Out For A Awsome Racing Season. I Hope To See All Back When We Start Agian. We Are Still Open Every Weekend For Practice. The Track Will Stay The Same For Awhile. Once Agian Thanks To All Who Came Out For The Season.  


Todd And Wendy


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

todd what are the times for practice?

thanks, alan


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

sat 10 till 5 and sunday is 12 till 4. they do close the track 15 minutes before they close the shop.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

had a blast didnt make it up as much as i wanted to but will next season whats the word for any oval racing there maybe once a mounth would be cool


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we never have any luck with the oval. only a few people want it then they don't show up. so probley not on the oval. but we will get with jon and see what we can come up with.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

keep us posted.... same general rules as last year? i'm all lipo-ed up this year


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

...echo.....


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*wwwhobby-sports.com*

Thanks for the Hobby-Sports post Wendy & Todd. I cant wait to start racing carpet again. I bought a 8ight-T and I have only ran it three times in my driveway. I just cant make time or get in to it this summer. I think this next season I'm going to get into the 1/14 Recoil 4wd Touring Car mod class. Watching them this last winter really got me thinking about it more. I'm going to run brushless/LiPo W/ foam tires. I think it will be fun and I hope others will follow. Have a great summer.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

hey jon-

i'm looking forward to this coming season, i'm gonna try to get up there soon and get some wheel time in with my new rides

later
alan


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

im getting my recoil soon also sounds like a blast


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

i would love to see the recoil class pick up i love to watch them things. glad to here everybodys already thinking about carpet. get ready only 3 months left? correct me if im wrong jon can't remeber when we start.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

oh i'm almost ready.... hopefully can be an a main car this year


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Did you guys run any B/L sedan classes last year?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

explain what b/l means. i can help you but im just the annouser there. so i need more info. thanks


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

twbeutler said:


> explain what b/l means. i can help you but im just the annouser there. so i need more info. thanks


BRUSHLESS.I STARTED RACING ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO AND REFUSE TO RUN BRUSHED.I'M NOT SPENDING MONEY ON COMM. LATHE AND DYNO.THANKS


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Mod Recoil Class*

I will be running a brushless/LiPo set up in mine with foam tires. This will be a cheep and fun class to run.



ETOWNE said:


> BRUSHLESS.I STARTED RACING ALMOST 2 YEARS AGO AND REFUSE TO RUN BRUSHED.I'M NOT SPENDING MONEY ON COMM. LATHE AND DYNO.THANKS


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks jon for clearing that up wasn;t quite sure what that meant. see you in a couple months.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds good, what have you guys been doing with your summer? Ive been trying to stay cool.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

working. way to busy this summer. haven't even touched the gas stuff. and trying to stay cool.


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Are you guys allowing 13.5 brushless in w/ stock this year ? Talked to a budddy of mine the other day and that's what both of us thought you guys did last year.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

if we have enough we run them in there own class. we started that at the end of the year last year. seem to work out good.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

there will be 2 up there from south haven on a regular basis 13.5


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

You can pry count me in for 3 saturdays a month.Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

hey i will help any i can the more the marryer. the more people the better time we have. looking forward to meeting some new faces this year. and seeing the old ones i only see in the winter.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

i will be heading up there sunday it looks like as of now to shake my car down... anyone else gonna be there? also how much is it to practice?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

pratice is free. i think it is from 12 till 4 on sundays.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

sweet, thanks!


----------



## Tuber (Jun 18, 2007)

What is the biggest class there? In that class what kind of cars are they running?


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

last year stock touring usually had 20 - 30 entries, everything from xxx-s sedans to xray t2 007s and corally rdx, its a fun deal slap a touring car together and get out there!!!

some of my parts didnt come in in time so i didnt get to make it up today


----------



## Tuber (Jun 18, 2007)

Im more of a offroad guy but the track is close. So the carpet thing is new to me. Are those cars 4w drive? I was looking at the tc5 do you know what kind of a turn out that class would get. I dont have a car yet but I am going to get one soon just not sure what class to run.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

you can run a tc5 you just need to decide what motor to put in it. they run 19 turn which is also the brushless class, or you can run stock. we do get more stock then brushless but that could all change this year.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

i would get your car & support equipment ready then pick a motor once the season starts and we see how the classes shake out....

i know of two 13.5 brushless cars at least i think its a great class, quick speeds and low motor maintence, practically zero its more fun to me to work on my car then my motor


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

racer34v said:


> i will be heading up there sunday it looks like as of now to shake my car down... anyone else gonna be there? also how much is it to practice?


Give me a couple weeks.My 12th should be here this week and just orded the factory team kit for tc4.Maybe I can pick up 2 13.5's this week,theb tires in the next couple weeks.I'm pretty busy w/ offroad right now.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

cool deal, did you get a tc4 or tc5 kit?


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm in for some 13.5 Some Mod some plan Stock.
I had a Good time there last winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com*

Thanks Airconde for the nice comment. Were glad you had a good time it was nice racing with you and your friends. I might get in to the mod brushless recoil class this season. 



airconde said:


> I'm in for some 13.5 Some Mod some plan Stock.
> I had a Good time there last winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com First Race Sunday October 7th*

I think we will start racing this year Sunday October 7th. Thats when we started last year. We could start earlier if needed. We will be charging this year to race and practice. The free racing test wasn't very impressive. Didn't seam to change anything as far as turn outs. 



twbeutler said:


> i would love to see the recoil class pick up i love to watch them things. glad to here everybodys already thinking about carpet. get ready only 3 months left? correct me if im wrong jon can't remeber when we start.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

what will the fees be?


----------

